# CRT TV repair



## droyoung (May 14, 2008)

I have a 42" widescreen Samsung CRT HDTV (model# HCN4226W) that is severely out of focus (see attached picture), and I have been trying to figure out if it can be repaired, and if so, how much it would cost. The television is functional, but the picture is badly out of focus in a peculiar way. The way I would best describe it is that red images are being vertically pinched (about 2-3") at one part slightly to the left on the screen, and then this misalignment tapers. This occurs on both the top and bottom of the screen. The focus along the horizontal center seems to be fine. The unfocused red regions essentially look like sideways hourglass. Please help me figure out what's wrong, how it might be fixed, and how costly this may be. Thanks!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the dynamic convergence is seriously screwed up! I've never seen one anywhere near that bad, obviously some component has failed to cause that much difference!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

There are quite a few possibiliies of what has failed, the only way you will find out an approximate cost is to have a service tech look at it, That will cost also, even if you decide not to go ahead with the repair.


----------

